# You fixed my swing. Thank you! (video)



## haddockd (Nov 19, 2010)

Thank you to all who gave advice on my terrible swing. Now it is far less terrible.

For those who would like to see it, its below:
My new swing

Once again thank you and I will strive to make my swing even better.


----------

